# 8n year...



## NBKnight (Dec 5, 2010)

I can't for the life of me figure out what year my 8n is.here's a couple pictures of the numbers I found on the engine. Can anyone help please?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

What is the serial number stamped into the block on the first picture?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'd say it's an early '48 built in '47, if the number is *8N9585* but hard to see. Could be a later '48, if the number is *8N95851*, But my guess is it's a '48!
Check out http://www.oldfordtractors.com/idhistory.htm, scroll down to the '47 - 52 sections and note the differences in the various tractors. Should help you narrow it down.


----------



## NBKnight (Dec 5, 2010)

Awesome.
Looks like 8N9585 and an I with a symbol I can't make out.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

NBKnight said:


> Awesome.
> Looks like 8N9585 and an I with a symbol I can't make out.
> Thanks for the help.


Now beware, because back in the day they hammered those numbers on there by hand. Consequently, the numbers were a bit askew, and it was not uncommon for someone to hammer an "I" into the serial number if they couldn't find the "1". The "N" would have been the only letter in the serial number unless is was an industrial engine, for example, or a kerosene model, perhaps. This serial number would have started with a star symbol and ended with one to indicate the beginning and the end of the number. Therefore I believe the number to be *8N95851* ( * would be the star symbol)


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

According to John Smith....."The uppercase letter "I" was used as number "1", and a lower case letter "b" was used a the number "6". That same "b" was turned over to become the number "9"." So, your serial number is *8N95851* as Pogobill surmised.

In the 8N section of Smith's Old Ford Tractors, the 1948 8N's had serial numbers ranging from 8N37908 to 8N141369. Therefore, your tractor is a 1948 model.


----------



## NBKnight (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone.


----------

